

Show HN: Download Publicly Available Videos via Commandline - johnhenry
https://github.com/tv-dl/nickelodeon

======
johnhenry
I wonder what people think of this (and others like it)? On the plus side, it
makes automating tasks involving watching videos much easier. On the minus
side, you skip out on the advertisements that the vendors use to justify
making the content available in the first place. Also, the site could change
their "API" at anytime without warning causing it to break.

------
minimaxir
You've hidden the fact in your title/comment that this is only applicable for
Nickelodeon videos.

